# [SOLVED] ASUS K42Jr black screen no BIOS no HD access light



## geno93n0 (Nov 3, 2009)

As it said in the title, my notebook won't boot; when I press the power button all I get is a black screen. My AC power and battery power lights are both ON when I plug it in.

My HD access light turns on for about three seconds then blinks and turns off. I can hear the HD starting up and spinning even after the access light turns off.

What can I do about this?

Hoping for a fast reply,
Geno


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ASUS K42Jr black screen no BIOS no HD access light*

Remove the battery and power adapter.

Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power removed)

Install only the battery and attempt to boot the PC.

Install only the power adapter and attempt to boot the PC.

Re-seat the RAM Modules and all drives.

If you shine a light on the screen can you see a faint image?

Connect the laptop to an external monitor.

Is the laptop under warranty? If so contact for warranty repair

If out of warranty take a look at the below thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## geno93n0 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: ASUS K42Jr black screen no BIOS no HD access light*

Removed power and adapter, then tried the hard reset. After 45 seconds of holding power button down, it didn't boot.

Tried battery only, did not boot.

Tried AC only, did not boot.

I cannot see a faint image on-screen when I shine a light.

I have errands to do, but later I'm going to try reseating components and plugging in an external monitor. I'll check back after I try those.


----------



## geno93n0 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: ASUS K42Jr black screen no BIOS no HD access light*

UPDATE: The laptop went all the way to BIOS when I removed the HDD. I also inserted my Windows 7 disc and got to start Windows from the DVD (with the HDD still removed). So I went to BIOS and changed my boot priority #1 to the DVD drive and saved changes.

However when I put the HDD back in the machine, the problem came back. My guess is that the boot priority was bumped back up to the HDD when I plugged it back in.

What do I do now?


----------



## geno93n0 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: ASUS K42Jr black screen no BIOS no HD access light*

UPDATE: This time I tried putting the HDD back in the machine WITHOUT screwing the cover back on. There was a suspicious piece of black plastic sticking out of the HDD itself, and it looked like it was covering something. So I tried to replace it while putting the black plastic away from the HDD, and lo and behold! My laptop went all the way to Windows. I've since put the cover back on but I've folded the piece of black plastic so that it doesn't cover any part of the HDD. It works fine now 

Thank you for your quick response, this thread can now be marked as SOLVED.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ASUS K42Jr black screen no BIOS no HD access light*

Glad you got it resolved.


----------

